# 2021 Team Member Reviews



## FlexThis (Apr 18, 2021)

Any word yet on when TM reviews will start? I saw a TL at my store going in for their review. It shouldn't be too far off.


----------



## UboatOfDeath (Apr 18, 2021)

Who knows man, my store hasn't done it yet either...


----------



## Coqui (Apr 18, 2021)

We started delivering TM reviews this Friday


----------



## Yetive (Apr 18, 2021)

I'm almost done.


----------



## MrPerfectNot (Apr 18, 2021)

I was out this weekend, will start my meeting with TMs tomorrow....


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 18, 2021)

I'll deliver all of mine this week.


----------



## sunnydays (Apr 18, 2021)

now, basically


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Apr 18, 2021)

One TL was doing them at my store today, so I'm thinking "now" is the answer.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Apr 18, 2021)

Starting tomorrow.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 18, 2021)

2021 reviews
					

Any idea when your store's 2021 reviews will occur?




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## StyleStar (Apr 19, 2021)

Started this past Friday.


----------



## openmarket (Apr 19, 2021)

Any idea of what the raises will be like?


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Apr 19, 2021)

Got my review today and I got the highest rating.  It used to be 5%.  This year it's 4%.  Not sure what the other 2 ratings are paying.


----------



## vyrt (Apr 19, 2021)

OldSchoolVet said:


> Got my review today and I got the highest rating.  It used to be 5%.  This year it's 4%.  Not sure what the other 2 ratings are paying.


I can check and get back to this when I get in work in an hour.


----------



## Poofresh (Apr 19, 2021)

Last year was canceled.  We never got any and just got the raise.


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 19, 2021)

Poofresh said:


> Last year was canceled.  We never got any and just got the raise.


I don’t think they cancelled it at my store, but I took an LOA because it was when shit was hitting the fan in New York, and when I returned the never gave me my review lol. They said they had to give it to me, but I guess they forgot.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 19, 2021)

.5% for the bottom raise, 2% for middle, 4% for top. Previously I think it was 1%/3%/5%.


----------



## spotlessmind (Apr 19, 2021)

Why did they lower it?


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 19, 2021)

spotlessmind said:


> Why did they lower it?


Corporate greed?

They can explain it away by saying the pay is higher, so the percentages don't need to be as high, but it's all about profit in the end. Who knows, maybe they'll increase the base pay again and reviews won't matter anyway.


----------



## DBZ (Apr 19, 2021)

A 7 cent raise would just be insulting. It's nearly worse than getting no raise at all.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Apr 19, 2021)

DBZ said:


> A 7 cent raise would just be insulting. It's nearly worse than getting no raise at all.


Yeah for real. My first was like this because it was prorated. Eyeroll ensued.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 19, 2021)

DBZ said:


> A 7 cent raise would just be insulting. It's nearly worse than getting no raise at all.


Years ago another retailer gave us all a 5 cent raise regardless of performance. Then they told us we were lucky to have jobs...🙄🤬


----------



## NightHuntress (Apr 19, 2021)

Xanatos said:


> .5% for the bottom raise, 2% for middle, 4% for top. Previously I think it was 1%/3%/5%.


I thought it was 1%, 2 1/2%, and 4%?


----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 19, 2021)

Last year DEO was definitely 5%, and this year is 4%. I got a DEO both years and that was my raise.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Apr 19, 2021)

I bet nobody else had a team member use the N word during their review.

In context, it was them relaying a work story and using a direct quote of what somebody else had said. Probably the best possible case of usage.

But I think you could count on rather few fingers the number of people who have used the N word during their corporate annual review this year.

And yes, the TM was told to never utter that word in the building ever again, even as a direct quote.

So that's what I'm cracking my beer to tonight. LOL.


----------



## Lights (Apr 19, 2021)

NotCynicalYet said:


> I bet nobody else had a team member use the N word during their review.
> 
> In context, it was them relaying a work story and using a direct quote of what somebody else had said. Probably the best possible case of usage.
> 
> ...


So what's the N word?


----------



## DBZ (Apr 19, 2021)

NotCynicalYet said:


> Yeah for real. My first was like this because it was prorated. Eyeroll ensued.



Yes, my first year I got a 9 cent raise. It was prorated. I wasn't even given a review. What will the prorated reviews be this year? 4 cents? 3?


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Apr 19, 2021)

Oh boy review time. Time to be insulted for working my ass off and be given just as much of an insulting raise thanks assholes.


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Apr 19, 2021)

Review?  I got read some thing about "2021 expectations" and got zero feedback other than Delivers Important Outcomes until I asked for it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 20, 2021)

Delivered Exceptional Outcomes - DEO
Delivered Important Outcomes - DIO
Improved Outcomes Needed - ION
Thanks
@Yetive


----------



## Coffeebee (Apr 20, 2021)

So in another thread I read something about tms receiving bonuses like tls and that it was in the review script. But I had my review and didn't hear anything about it. Has anyone else?


----------



## jackandcat (Apr 20, 2021)

Xanatos said:


> Corporate greed?
> 
> They can explain it away by saying the pay is higher, so the percentages don't need to be as high, but it's all about profit in the end. Who knows, maybe they'll increase the base pay again and reviews won't matter anyway.


The increased minimum pay rate offered zero benefit for any TMs who already worked for Target.


----------



## MrPerfectNot (Apr 20, 2021)

jackandcat said:


> The increased minimum pay rate offered zero benefit for any TMs who already worked for Target.


Except those many who were under $15/hr at the time....


----------



## jackandcat (Apr 20, 2021)

MrPerfectNot said:


> Except those many who were under $15/hr at the time....


But not for many who already earned over $15/hour.  A goose egg for many.


----------



## jackandcat (Apr 20, 2021)

Lights said:


> So what's the N word?


Uttering the N word is regarded as the most offensive, demeaning thing a human being can undertake. Using that word is worse than any form of physical violence. The N word has a long history as an epithet against persons who are visually descended from a specific racial origin. Ultimately, using this despicable word is considered worse than any type of physical harm.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 20, 2021)

Coffeebee said:


> So in another thread I read something about tms receiving bonuses like tls and that it was in the review script. But I had my review and didn't hear anything about it. Has anyone else?


Your TL was literally supposed to read it to you.  Not much is known, but TMs will be eligible for a Performance Award in the fall.  It will not be everyone like the bonuses of last year.  That's all of the info for now.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 20, 2021)

Yetive said:


> Your TL was literally supposed to read it to you.  Not much is known, but TMs will be eligible for a Performance Award in the fall.  It will not be everyone like the bonuses of last year.  That's all of the info for now.


So those special tms will get it the ones that kiss ass and  really don’t do much  else


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Apr 20, 2021)

Yetive said:


> Your TL was literally supposed to read it to you.  Not much is known, but TMs will be eligible for a Performance Award in the fall.  It will not be everyone like the bonuses of last year.  That's all of the info for now.


I got my review (DEO) but nothing was mentioned about a bonus.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Apr 20, 2021)

jackandcat said:


> Uttering the N word is regarded as the most offensive, demeaning thing a human being can undertake. Using that word is worse than any form of physical violence. The N word has a long history as an epithet against persons who are visually descended from a specific racial origin. Ultimately, using this despicable word is considered worse than any type of physical harm.


I'd have made the same post if somebody had dropped a C-bomb or some other slur or inappropriate phrase during their review. You're overreacting here.


----------



## rog the dog (Apr 21, 2021)

Crazy how many team members and team leaders actually deserve a high review score but will never get it because there's legit a cap on the number of high scoring reviews you can have.

Some people care about these things so its extra shitty lol


----------



## idkwhattodo (Apr 21, 2021)

rog the dog said:


> Crazy how many team members and team leaders actually deserve a high review score but will never get it because there's legit a cap on the number of high scoring reviews you can have.
> 
> Some people care about these things so its extra shitty lol


This actually happened to me! My TL delivered my entire review a few years ago like I got DEO and then turned to the last page and saw it was DIO and was legitimately confused. She said she never even double checked it again because ETL and other GSTLs were so certain about it.  Turns out our SD needed to cut a DEO and chose me because I was the newest deo at a little over a year of working there.

I mainly felt bad for my TL because she felt awful about it. Even found me the original review document to prove it. She was hung up on it for days. The raise didn’t matter because we were all going up to $11 at that time anyway, so I didn’t mind. It was nice to know my TLs thought I deserved it even though I didn’t get it. I still think about her poor reaction when she saw the DIO. “I promise we love you so much. I have no idea what is going on here.” Lmao


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 21, 2021)

jackandcat said:


> Uttering the N word is regarded as the most offensive, demeaning thing a human being can undertake. Using that word is worse than any form of physical violence. The N word has a long history as an epithet against persons who are visually descended from a specific racial origin. Ultimately, using this despicable word is considered worse than any type of physical harm.



I'm assuming you forgot the sarcasm font.
You have to hit the three dots now to find the different fonts but Courier New is still there.


----------



## NKG (Apr 21, 2021)

::::Gets sixth sense I need to watch this thread 👀:::::


----------



## JiJi (Apr 21, 2021)

DBZ said:


> A 7 cent raise would just be insulting. It's nearly worse than getting no raise at all.


And corporate wonders why we have such a high turnover rate.  🙄


----------



## Noiinteam (Apr 21, 2021)

I remember my first review and my raise. I had retired from a well paying union job. I did not come to Target for the money but it was a huge surprise to learn what retail pay was like. I actually did not stay on after being hired as seasonal because I told them I felt others needed my hours. They called me less than 2 weeks later asking me to reconsider. I did come back. The whole review and raise is a joke. I don't give it any thought anymore. It is out of my control.


----------



## JiJi (Apr 21, 2021)

Noiinteam said:


> I remember my first review and my raise. I had retired from a well paying union job. I did not come to Target for the money but it was a huge surprise to learn what retail pay was like. I actually did not stay on after being hired as seasonal because I told them I felt others needed my hours. They called me less than 2 weeks later asking me to reconsider. I did come back. The whole review and raise is a joke. I don't give it any thought anymore. It is out of my control.


I previously worked union, so I feel you there. I was still retail, but we got automatic raises after working x amount of hours until we hit journeyman pay (union contract). I hit journeyman after a year (which was $7 higher than starting pay). 2 years at Target, and not even close.


----------



## jenna (Apr 21, 2021)

Yetive said:


> Your TL was literally supposed to read it to you.  Not much is known, but *TMs will be eligible for a Performance Award in the fall*.  It will not be everyone like the bonuses of last year.  That's all of the info for now.



I am not holding my breath.


----------



## Logo (Apr 21, 2021)

My theory is that they justify the reduction because of the covid bonuses they paid out.  Everyone got one unless they were on loa.


----------



## DBZ (Apr 21, 2021)

Logo said:


> My theory is that they justify the reduction because of the covid bonuses they paid out.  Everyone got one unless they were on loa.



I heard this story from a TL


----------



## gracefulfillment (Apr 21, 2021)

It's not really a bonus then if they take that money from somewhere else...


----------



## DeadEnd (Apr 22, 2021)

I got DIO review and 2 lousy percents raise.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 22, 2021)

The only time I ever got a decent raise in retail was when I was promoted to a leadership position. Otherwise I think the highest raise I ever got in almost 40 years was about 50 cents.

This is standard in retail and will never change.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 22, 2021)

Poofresh said:


> Last year was canceled.  We never got any and just got the raise.


Those of us that make more than the minimum only got our raise based on performance.

4% here. 75 cents. They probably lowered it because of the potential bonus we can earn.


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 22, 2021)

OldSchoolVet said:


> Got my review today and I got the highest rating.  It used to be 5%.  This year it's 4%.  Not sure what the other 2 ratings are paying.


If all you got was a 4 that means you you delivered important outcomes which is a 2.   If you would have gotten a 3 delivered exceptional outcomes the increase would have been 6%


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 22, 2021)

I stared delivering mine this week


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 22, 2021)

Got my review last night. DEO, 4%.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 22, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> If all you got was a 4 that means you you delivered important outcomes which is a 2.   If you would have gotten a 3 delivered exceptional outcomes the increase would have been 6%


That is for Team Leaders.  For Team Members it is 4%, 2%, .5%


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Apr 22, 2021)

My TL "2" was 3.5%, not 4%. Promoted in Q4 so maybe that has something to do with it? Dunno.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 22, 2021)

Yup.  It was prorated.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 22, 2021)

Yetive said:


> That is for Team Leaders.  For Team Members it is 4%, 2%, .5%


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Apr 22, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> If all you got was a 4 that means you you delivered important outcomes which is a 2.   If you would have gotten a 3 delivered exceptional outcomes the increase would have been 6%


Received my DEO yesterday and received a 4% raise.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 22, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> If all you got was a 4 that means you you delivered important outcomes which is a 2.   If you would have gotten a 3 delivered exceptional outcomes the increase would have been 6%


Not for tms. We only get 4 percent.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 22, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> I stared delivering mine this week


What a wonderful example of a team leader to not even know what the team members get on their reviews...


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 23, 2021)

The Dude Abides said:


> What a wonderful example of a team leader to not even know what the team members get on their reviews...


Im not Tl. My first review was for my Tl before I went to remodel


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Apr 23, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> If all you got was a 4 that means you you delivered important outcomes which is a 2.   If you would have gotten a 3 delivered exceptional outcomes the increase would have been 6%


I got a DEO (same as last year).  Last year it was 5%.  This year it was 4%.  I wish it was 6%.  Lol.  I'm a team member, not a lead.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 23, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Im not Tl. My first review was for my Tl before I went to remodel


You said you were delivering reviews, that implies you are a team lead.


----------



## NKG (Apr 23, 2021)

I got ION And $0 raise 😑


----------



## seasonaldude (Apr 23, 2021)

DEO and 4% here. I've never gotten anything but DEO in my time at Spot. Thought I might this year as my ETL was out on leave when reviews were being written.


----------



## UboatOfDeath (Apr 23, 2021)

Last year mine was .5%  🤷‍♀️
I think that was like a ¢0.08 raise?


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Apr 23, 2021)

The Dude Abides said:


> What a wonderful example of a team leader to not even know what the team members get on their reviews...


I bet most of our TL’s don’t know what the team member scores are because the ETL‘s did the rankings.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 23, 2021)

ASANTS, my store is so small that they have a meeting where they go over the scores for every TM.


----------



## sunnydays (Apr 23, 2021)

it's easy to find out what the team member's score is, it's on the base pay increase sheet when you do the review :|


----------



## gracefulfillment (Apr 23, 2021)

When will the raises show on workday? I haven't had my review yet and I'd like to know what I got going into it if possible


----------



## DBZ (Apr 23, 2021)

I got a DEO. I hope no one asks at work. I hate the jealousy


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 23, 2021)

I got 2%. I’ll take it 🤷‍♂️


----------



## sunnydays (Apr 24, 2021)

gracefulfillment said:


> When will the raises show on workday? I haven't had my review yet and I'd like to know what I got going into it if possible


after you get your review


----------



## AngryElec (Apr 24, 2021)

The Dude Abides said:


> You said you were delivering reviews, that implies you are a team lead.


Implies Etl actually


----------



## Yetive (Apr 24, 2021)

gracefulfillment said:


> When will the raises show on workday? I haven't had my review yet and I'd like to know what I got going into it if possible


They are supposed to be delivered before they would appear on your check.  There are 2 pay cycles, so I cannot be sure for yours. My peeps start earning it on May 2, the May 14 check.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 24, 2021)

AngryElec said:


> Implies Etl actually


ETL gives out maybe 3 reviews. TL does 20+.  Also, my ETL didn't have any say in my scores, and they were not on a bell curve.


----------



## AngryElec (Apr 24, 2021)

Yetive said:


> ETL gives out maybe 3 reviews. TL does 20+.  Also, my ETL didn't have any say in my scores, and they were not on a bell curve.


He said he was giving his TLs their reviews


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 24, 2021)

The Dude Abides said:


> You said you were delivering reviews, that implies you are a team lead.


Actually I said I’m giving my team their reviews which 2 out of 4 of them got the deo at 6%. Before I went to Remodel.


----------



## Anelmi (Apr 24, 2021)

So your team is TLs, not TMs.


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Anelmi said:


> So your team is TLs, not TMs.


Yeah I guess I should’ve said that.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Apr 24, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> it's easy to find out what the team member's score is, it's on the base pay increase sheet when you do the review :|


My point is that most of the TL’s don’t know the score until they go to give the review.


----------



## sunnydays (Apr 24, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> My point is that most of the TL’s don’t know the score until they go to give the review.


oh, sure, but they're your team member, if the review score is a shock to you you probably aren't on the same page with executives...


----------



## Coqui (Apr 24, 2021)

At every store I’ve worked in, I’ve always given and known the review score of my TMs. It’s odd if TLs didn’t know at all.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Apr 24, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> My point is that most of the TL’s don’t know the score until they go to give the review.


That sounds insane. My partner and our ETL know where our team stands because we discuss it as part of the job. We also went over the reviews and talked out our disagreements so there was consensus. It only took 10 minutes to go over ratings for the whole front end team, and in my opinion only one rating out of 40+ was wrong.


----------



## xNightStockerx (Apr 25, 2021)

Coffeebee said:


> So in another thread I read something about tms receiving bonuses like tls and that it was in the review script. But I had my review and didn't hear anything about it. Has anyone else?


I just had my review and my TL told me about the bonus. If I remember right you need to get nominated. And that happens if you have no call offs, don't be late. Stuff like that.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 25, 2021)

Also it sounds like it will be in the fall, so not soon.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Apr 25, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> oh, sure, but they're your team member, if the review score is a shock to you you probably aren't on the same page with executives...


If it is the ETL who does the rankings and the TL’s who give the reviews, shouldn’t the TL’s be part of the ranking process? I know several team members who received their reviews last year and were old by the TL giving them that they are not sure why they received that score.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 26, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> If it is the ETL who does the rankings and the TL’s who give the reviews, shouldn’t the TL’s be part of the ranking process? I know several team members who received their reviews last year and were old by the TL giving them that they are not sure why they received that score.


Yes, TLs should do the rankings since they know best what goes on in their department and who deserves what, but at my store the ETLs and HR gave out the scores and the TLs had to write the reviews around them. ASANTS, but they also gave out the lowest rating to all of the newer people regardless of their performance. Lost one of the best new workers we ever had because of that particular injustice. What a system!🤬


----------



## Rarejem (Apr 26, 2021)

The system has always irritated me.  I was a teacher and this would be like me having a class that all got 100% on a test and having to tell the class that I'm only going to give out two A's so I'm picking the two that I like best.  Your scores don't matter; you get the grade that the principal thought you should get.


----------



## seasonaldude (Apr 26, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> The system has always irritated me.  I was a teacher and this would be like me having a class that all got 100% on a test and having to tell the class that I'm only going to give out two A's so I'm picking the two that I like best.  Your scores don't matter; you get the grade that the principal thought you should get.



That doesn't bother me really. But, then I graduated from a program where every single class was graded on a curve. There could only be so many A's.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 26, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> That doesn't bother me really. But, then I graduated from a program where every single class was graded on a curve. There could only be so many A's.


Yeah, it’s more like a test that is so incredibly hard that everyone fails, and then they curve it.


----------



## JuicedSoftball1 (Apr 27, 2021)

I had a team lead come up to me one year and was like "hey I just had to do the teams reviews and score everyone with the STL and ETL and I gave you an outstanding" - My reply was "No you didnt." He was confused and said "Yes I did" . I let him know that I am not very popular with the STL and if they have to many outstanding scores mine will be the first to go. Sure enough come the review time I was bumped down a level...


----------



## RunForACallBox (Apr 27, 2021)

DEO with .60¢ raise. I’ll take it.


----------



## Target Jail (Apr 28, 2021)

I received my in-person review with my direct leader today and despite the fact that I am in the midst of switching departments due to having trouble getting the hang of my current area, she told me that she could tell I had been working hard and genuinely trying in my work area and gave me some positives that I should stick with as well as a few things I could improve on. I go to Workday to "acknowledge" it, and I find a completely different review by a different leader giving me the lowest score for every single category. This is pretty consistent with my experience since re-joining Target post-modernization, absolutely no consistency in feedback whatsoever.


----------



## NightHuntress (Apr 28, 2021)

CoolGhoul said:


> I received my in-person review with my direct leader today and despite the fact that I am in the midst of switching departments due to having trouble getting the hang of my current area, she told me that she could tell I had been working hard and genuinely trying in my work area and gave me some positives that I should stick with as well as a few things I could improve on. I go to Workday to "acknowledge" it, and I find a completely different review by a different leader giving me the lowest score for every single category. This is pretty consistent with my experience since re-joining Target post-modernization, absolutely no consistency in feedback whatsoever.


We didn’t do scores for categories? It is just one score with a small paragraph on things you’re doing good in and things to improve on written from the team lead. TM is given the copy of their merit sheet that shows score, raise and date it’s effective. Nevertheless if your online review is different then what was given to you it needs to be addressed to your HR.


----------



## Proficient (Apr 28, 2021)

This is my first time I ever gotten DIO in my four years even after all the shyt I went through in 2020 I give up.. Not gonna fight it to my Leaders. It must be because I gave up on being a Pacesetter/Captain during Q4. I’m DOWN BAD!


----------



## Dream Baby (Apr 28, 2021)

I haven't got my review yet.

However my past reviews are so vague and void of details that you would have no idea what I actually do at my store.

Also having only three categories (AKAIK) doesn't give a TL much leeway.

It's like taking a class in which you can only give an A or C or F.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Apr 28, 2021)

MrPerfectNot said:


> Except those many who were under $15/hr at the time....


And those that had put in 10 years and not at $15 due to ne reviews for half that time got dick.... right up the ass


----------



## Target Jail (Apr 28, 2021)

targetuser said:


> We didn’t do scores for categories? It is just one score with a small paragraph on things you’re doing good in and things to improve on written from the team lead. TM is given the copy of their merit sheet that shows score, raise and date it’s effective. Nevertheless if your online review is different then what was given to you it needs to be addressed to your HR.


Oh wow I got confused then, lol. The one I had to "acknowledge" online was 3 sentences that sounded like the previous rating system so I guess that's what made me think of that. I'm definitely going to ask HR about it during my next shift though. Thanks!


----------



## GMTM (Apr 29, 2021)

Reviews started being given this week.  Except for my department, the TL told me that they are ‘waiting until it’s almost too late and then maybe somebody else will do it’. 

If that doesn’t tell you what my store culture is like right now...


----------



## LK18 (Apr 29, 2021)

GMTM said:


> Reviews started being given this week.  Except for my department, the TL told me that they are ‘waiting until it’s almost too late and then maybe somebody else will do it’.
> 
> If that doesn’t tell you what my store culture is like right now...


Lol…. Kind of funny in a face palm type of way


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 29, 2021)

GMTM said:


> Reviews started being given this week.  Except for my department, the TL told me that they are ‘waiting until it’s almost too late and then maybe somebody else will do it’.
> 
> If that doesn’t tell you what my store culture is like right now...


I think they start May 2nd. You probably can log onto workday on May 2nd and find your new hourly wage.


----------



## versionDefect (Apr 29, 2021)

they didn’t count my time as a seasonal TM so it was only about 100 ish days of employment. They gave me 9 cents 🙃


----------



## ION the Prize (Apr 29, 2021)

NKG said:


> I got ION And $0 raise 😑


I got ION, too.

I'm as bad as the worst employee? Okay, thanks. Can I go back to work now?


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 29, 2021)

ION the Prize said:


> I got ION, too.
> 
> I'm as bad as the worst employee? Okay, thanks. Can I go back to work now?


You wanna go back to work so you are not all that bad.


----------



## NKG (Apr 29, 2021)

ION the Prize said:


> I got ION, too.
> 
> I'm as bad as the worst employee? Okay, thanks. Can I go back to work now?


You can improve. Just go with the feedback you got


----------



## gracefulfillment (Apr 29, 2021)

versiondefect said:


> they didn’t count my time as a seasonal TM so it was only about 100 ish days of employment. They gave me 9 cents 🙃


Is that standard? Or did your HR screw you?


----------



## versionDefect (Apr 30, 2021)

gracefulfillment said:


> Is that standard? Or did your HR screw you?


I think it's standard because while I have heard horror stories my HR and I seem cool ( I hope. i pray).


----------



## Yetive (Apr 30, 2021)

It is standard. This is one reason you don't want to keep team members lingering in seasonal for too long, even though they can remain seasonal for 165 days.


----------



## Targetstheworst (Apr 30, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> I don’t think they cancelled it at my store, but I took an LOA because it was when shit was hitting the fan in New York, and when I returned the never gave me my review lol. They said they had to give it to me, but I guess they forgot.


You're not alone. I got a raise on last year's review, but as soon as they upped the wage to 15$, they took away my raise. How is that ethical? But then again, Target severely lacks ethical treatment of their employees.


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 30, 2021)

Targetstheworst said:


> You're not alone. I got a raise on last year's review, but as soon as they upped the wage to 15$, they took away my raise. How is that ethical? But then again, Target severely lacks ethical treatment of their employees.


They gave you a raise, then gave another raise. I mean I guess you can argue you should make above the minimum, but you’re still making more money.


----------



## ION the Prize (Apr 30, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> You wanna go back to work so you are not all that bad.


If only to get out of the team lead’s office.


----------



## ION the Prize (Apr 30, 2021)

NKG said:


> You can improve. Just go with the feedback you got


Feedback? I’m sorry, I wasn’t listening.

Will _that_ be on my next evaluation?


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 30, 2021)

DIO, 2% An improvement over last year's so I can't really complain. TL said they want my RC metric  to improve, and be more chatty with guests. I've been asking, so I'll just have to up the game .


----------



## MrPerfectNot (Apr 30, 2021)

Targetstheworst said:


> You're not alone. I got a raise on last year's review, but as soon as they upped the wage to 15$, they took away my raise. How is that ethical? But then again, Target severely lacks ethical treatment of their employees.


Would you have preferred they give you a raise amount just added to what you were making before the bump to $15?  If that would have put you over $15, I can understand why you might be upset, but if you are actually further ahead with the bump to $15, then I just don't understand.....explique s'il vous plait.....


----------



## Kaitii (Apr 30, 2021)

so i got this and im jus MAD but i expected it bcos my lead clearly does not vibe w me

one of the issues brought up was tht i never answer the walkie and im difficult to get a hold of

when ive literally time and time again shown i somehow get the fucked walkie that doesnt work so often and other tms SEE ME practically yelling into the walkie to reply and no one can hear it 

and tht i spend too much time in the back room and how am i supposed to help guests like tht

when the reason i ever go back there is to pull 141s.....backstock.....or try and purge the back. none of those take a lot of time. but again, jus my luck that every time i get called its when im in the back. and even when im NOT in the back, i could be 3 aisles over and someone call for me and me lead goes "wHERE R U????" "3 aisles over" 

and of course they vaguely mentioned performance issues but didnt get specific but i kno damn well they mean the times i would "not do what im told" i.e told to work a uboat of books, id say i would get to it if i had time (and surprise surprise i literally didnt have time like 90% of the time) or my lead would tell me to do smth when im in the middle of smth or trying to do things in a certain order, id say that and its taken as me not wanting to listen 

so anyways i got 8 cents compared to the 30 cents another coworker got for just standing at the boat because hes "visible" to the guests


----------



## JohnSith373 (May 1, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> I think they start May 2nd. You probably can log onto workday on May 2nd and find your new hourly wage.


Depends on your paycheck day.
Paycheck  is May 14, workday on April 25.
Paycheck  is May 21, workday on May 2z


----------



## Dream Baby (May 1, 2021)

Kaitii said:


> View attachment 12488


So I got an ION and a 8 CENT raise *yet Target didn't fire me and still gives me lots of hours.*

It is interesting about your post is YOU WOULD HAVE NO IDEA WHAT I ACTUALLY DO at my store.


----------



## ION the Prize (May 1, 2021)

Kaitii said:


> View attachment 12488


I had submitted my acknowledgement without even noticing the "Manager Evaluation". Just looked it up on Workday. Exact same wording as your's, Kaitii.

What a coincidence!


----------



## sunnydays (May 1, 2021)

it’s not a coincidence, it’s the same verbiage for everyone


----------



## DBZ (May 1, 2021)

that ION wording is harsh 😢


----------



## sunnydays (May 1, 2021)

yes it feels pretty bad


----------



## versionDefect (May 2, 2021)

versiondefect said:


> they didn’t count my time as a seasonal TM so it was only about 100 ish days of employment. They gave me 9 cents 🙃


I WAS WRONG. I was under the understanding that the review would be from employment to the day of the review but in reality it is just the review to January 31. So my time did count!!


----------



## can't touch this (May 2, 2021)

IIN (improved income needed)


----------



## Anelmi (May 2, 2021)

So even if I haven’t received my review, I can check my score/raise on workday as of today?


----------



## Coqui (May 2, 2021)

You can only see your review when your leader releases it to you. It depends on your pay cycle but for our TMs, they begin earning their new wage today and will be able to see it on the 21st.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (May 2, 2021)

KarmaToBurn said:


> And those that had put in 10 years and not at $15 due to ne reviews for half that time got dick.... right up the ass


I get that Target is super inclusive but this is taking it too far.


----------



## Dream Baby (May 2, 2021)

So are the percentages for each category (ION, DEO, Whatever?) LOWER this year?

I know other people that an ION but the percentage rate varied.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 2, 2021)

Anelmi said:


> So even if I haven’t received my review, I can check my score/raise on workday as of today?


I don’t see mine yet, do you? (Also haven’t gotten review)


----------



## GMTM (May 2, 2021)

I haven’t gotten my review, but I can see my rating on Workday.  

Big surprise, middle of the pack rating. Can I decline the meeting with my TL and just get back to work?  They take for freaking ever (45-60minutes each) in my store and I have work to get done.


----------



## Kaitii (May 2, 2021)

man i wish mine took 45 min bcos they think i dont do shit anyways lmao

mine was literally "ur in the back too often, u dont answer ur walkie enough how r u supposed to help guests" and ended the 5 min review w "man i hate doing these things"


----------



## sunnydays (May 2, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> So are the percentages for each category (ION, DEO, Whatever?) LOWER this year?
> 
> I know other people that an ION but the percentage rate varied.


yes, .5/2/4 is the scale for ION/DIO/DEO this year


----------



## sunnydays (May 2, 2021)

GMTM said:


> Big surprise, middle of the pack rating. Can I decline the meeting with my TL and just get back to work?  They take for freaking ever (45-60minutes each) in my store and I have work to get done.


teh fuck is taking your leaders so long to give a review. mine are super long winded cuz i have personalized feedback for every tm and i read the pg35 script to the letter and even then its like 20min max


----------



## happygoth (May 2, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> DEO and 4% here. I've never gotten anything but DEO in my time at Spot.





RunForACallBox said:


> DEO with .60¢ raise. I’ll take it.


Same and Same


----------



## dailypush (May 2, 2021)

Almost no one has had their review at my store yet. The store is too busy, and there's not enough help, unless they'd want to give it to you while you pack out product or help guests.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 2, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> teh fuck is taking your leaders so long to give a review. mine are super long winded cuz i have personalized feedback for every tm and i read the pg35 script to the letter and even then its like 20min max


Our TM’s have been in and out within 5 minutes.


----------



## sunnydays (May 2, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Our TM’s have been in and out within 5 minutes.


yeah i had a couple that were very short and a bunch that ran long Cuz they were new TMs and i wanted to explain how Target reviews work lol


----------



## idkwhattodo (May 2, 2021)

My TL handed me the merit sheet and said, “don’t really think i need to explain” and we moved on within 30 seconds. Most seem to be within 5 minutes and not even worth pulling off the floor, just a nice step to the aside away from others.


----------



## DBZ (May 2, 2021)

GMTM said:


> I haven’t gotten my review, but I can see my rating on Workday.
> 
> Big surprise, middle of the pack rating. Can I decline the meeting with my TL and just get back to work?  They take for freaking ever (45-60minutes each) in my store and I have work to get done.



Because of covid, they aren't supposed to take more than 15 minutes.


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 2, 2021)

DBZ said:


> that ION wording is harsh 😢


Yeah, kinda' makes you feel worthless in the moment and then the TL will try to cheer you up with "Oh but don't worry, we don't think you're a bad TM, we just want to see some improvement in how you work." 🙄


----------



## Jayunderscore (May 2, 2021)

idkwhattodo said:


> My TL handed me the merit sheet and said, “don’t really think i need to explain” and we moved on within 30 seconds. Most seem to be within 5 minutes and not even worth pulling off the floor, just a nice step to the aside away from others.


Outside of the one TM I'm helping develop, every review I've done has been "I don't want to talk your ear off about stuff. Here's what you scored. Your new pay. Expectations going forward. Any questions?".


----------



## GMTM (May 2, 2021)

It’s like a whole interview process, where do you see yourself in 1, 2, 5 years, what are your goals at the Spot, they go over specific situations over the last year, positive and negative and how you handled them, what could be improved upon, etc.  

Just one huge pain in the ass. Let me get back on the floor and get my stuff down so I can go home.


----------



## sunnydays (May 3, 2021)

GMTM said:


> It’s like a whole interview process, where do you see yourself in 1, 2, 5 years, what are your goals at the Spot, they go over specific situations over the last year, positive and negative and how you handled them, what could be improved upon, etc.
> 
> Just one huge pain in the ass. Let me get back on the floor and get my stuff down so I can go home.


lmao this is psycho shit


----------



## Yetive (May 3, 2021)

DBZ said:


> Because of covid, they aren't supposed to take more than 15 minutes.


I had a variety of times. The team members who don't have questions or just want to get back to work took about 10 minutes. I had a couple take 45 minutes. Most were closer to 20 minutes.


----------



## Dream Baby (May 3, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> yes, .5/2/4 is the scale for ION/DIO/DEO this year


Thanks. I thought so. The best worker on my team only got 2%.

Then again in my actual review you would have no idea what I department I even work in or what SPECIFICALLY I need to improve on.

As a 55 year old I have noticed that any company that does everyone's review the same time regardless of their start date is just lazy.


----------



## ION the Prize (May 3, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> Then again in my actual review you would have no idea what I department I even work in or what SPECIFICALLY I need to improve on.



Really, Dream Baby? I mean, what part of "this team member struggled to work in a way that represents Target's Purpose, Beliefs, and Behaviors" isn't specific enough?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 3, 2021)

ION the Prize said:


> Really, Dream Baby? I mean, what part of "this team member struggled to work in a way that represents Target's Purpose, Beliefs, and Behaviors" isn't specific enough?


No. Don’t forget the guest factor too.


----------



## LK18 (May 3, 2021)

Still can’t see it yet, so I either didn’t get a raise or it will retroactively apply it.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (May 3, 2021)

Yep, nothing on Workday... act surprised


----------



## can't touch this (May 3, 2021)

Spoiler alert you can’t even get a raise unless you a *TL, or you consider 40 cents a “raise”, oooor it’s 1921 and you just topped off your glazed ceramic piggy bank with that 40 cents and you about to hit the Ford dealership for that Model T you been saving up for


----------



## TheCartGuy (May 3, 2021)

can't touch this said:


> Spoiler alert you can’t even get a raise unless you a *TL, or you consider 40 cents a “raise”, oooor it’s 1921 and you just topped off your glazed ceramic piggy bank with that 40 cents and you about to hit the Ford dealership for that Model T you been saving up for





*Doesn't sound so bad. *


----------



## Dream Baby (May 4, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> No. Don’t forget the guest factor too.


Gee I forgot about the guest factor!

This is why when I quit I will just do a couple of NCNS then come in and resign on workday.

Oh wait that might make me "unrehirable" but I DON'T CARE!


----------



## flow4areasonuno (May 4, 2021)

Out of curiosity, I wonder how many ION reviews you get before you should start to worry about your job


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 4, 2021)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Out of curiosity, I wonder how many ION reviews you get before you should start to worry about your job


I would say one if it’s followed up by coaching or any type of corrective action. If no correctives follow it might just be a budgetary thing, but it does let you know that you unfortunately aren’t top of leadership’s pecking order...☹️


----------



## NightHuntress (May 4, 2021)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Out of curiosity, I wonder how many ION reviews you get before you should start to worry about your job


Definitely differs by store. However at our store the only way you even get an ION on your review is if you’re already on corrective action and then it shouldn’t be a surprise that you receive that review.


----------



## Priceslasher (May 4, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> it’s not a coincidence, it’s the same verbiage for everyone


Same wording for TEAM LEADER as well pretty crushing considering all metrics solid green not sure that is even achieved? LOL


----------



## gracefulfillment (May 4, 2021)

Finally had my review. As hard as I've worked this year, I can't say I'm not disappointed... DIO and 25 cents


----------



## sunnydays (May 4, 2021)

Priceslasher said:


> Same wording for TEAM LEADER as well pretty crushing considering all metrics solid green not sure that is even achieved? LOL


ION is ION


----------



## Dream Baby (May 5, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> I would say one if it’s followed up by coaching or any type of corrective action. If no correctives follow it might just be a budgetary thing, but it does let you know that you unfortunately aren’t top of leadership’s pecking order...☹️


An ION review didn't mean much in the past because Target kept bumping up the base pay.

That being said it's bullshit that a 18 year old with no work experience makes almost the same as me.

I have always thought Target does that so they can get seasonal workers to come back every year.


----------



## JustMeT (May 5, 2021)

I got DIO. When I asked about DEO and how to achieve it, I was told the team members who get DEO are very helpful in OTHER areas of the store and had other Team Leads praise them. I'm in fulfillment, an area which is extremely busy, so how am I supposed to get DEO when we rarely ever get sent to other areas? On the random occasion we slow down, I help push, I do 141s.. so what gives? We went over my metrics, I'm in the green for everything. We have a new GM ETL, so if she was part of the 'review' she barely knows the team members she's reviewing. It all just seems kind of crappy.


----------



## dailypush (May 7, 2021)

No one on my team has had their review yet. At this point I guess we'll see how we did on next weeks paycheck.


----------



## mabomabo (May 8, 2021)

nobody on my team has gotten theirs and TL doesn't know when he can hand them out. Specialty Sales has already gotten theirs that I know of 

can anybody tell me where to look exactly on workday to find my raise? I've been scouring the site since May 2nd to no avail :/


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 8, 2021)

mabomabo said:


> nobody on my team has gotten theirs and TL doesn't know when he can hand them out. Specialty Sales has already gotten theirs that I know of
> 
> can anybody tell me where to look exactly on workday to find my raise? I've been scouring the site since May 2nd to no avail :/


If you don’t see it under compensation, then it’s not there. I can’t see mine either


----------



## Yetive (May 8, 2021)

You need to go to Theworknumber for it. At least that used to work.


----------



## Bosch (May 9, 2021)

%2 is the average we are seeing at my store. For all the work of this last year and %2 is being handed out like we hit the lotto they thought they had a staffing problem. Just wait..


----------



## balthrop (May 10, 2021)

Bosch said:


> %2 is the average we are seeing at my store. For all the work of this last year and %2 is being handed out like we hit the lotto they thought they had a staffing problem. Just wait..


there is only a very select group of people that are going to be willing to give a 110% like target wants for a 2% increase in pay. 30¢ is an insult when the company is basically Scrooge mcduck in a big ol’pile of money.


----------



## DBZ (May 10, 2021)

25 cents was a normal raise for fast food and retail 30 years ago. If Target ever wants to retain employees, then they ought to compensate them


----------



## flow4areasonuno (May 10, 2021)

DBZ said:


> 25 cents was a normal raise for fast food and retail 30 years ago. If Target ever wants to retain employees, then they ought to compensate them


lol 25 cents is still more than I got this year


----------



## jenna (May 10, 2021)

DBZ said:


> 25 cents was a normal raise for fast food and retail 30 years ago. If Target ever wants to retain employees, then they ought to compensate them



but... Target doesn't actually want to retain team members....  I think we all know that.

We are a dime a dozen, and totally replaceable.


----------



## sunnydays (May 10, 2021)

everyone in just about every industry with few exceptions is replaceable. no one is indispensable. that doesn't mean that target doesn't want to retain talent, it just means that the idea of talent retention from a corporate standpoint is at odds with the reality of

well

you know. living


----------



## jenna (May 10, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> everyone in just about every industry with few exceptions is replaceable. no one is indispensable.* that doesn't mean that target doesn't want to retain talent*, it just means that the idea of talent retention from a corporate standpoint is at odds with the reality of
> 
> well
> 
> you know. living


Maybe at SD level or higher....


----------



## Far from newbie (May 10, 2021)

Told ALL reviews must be administered this week, released in workday and acknowledged by the tm in workday.  Increase will show on this Fridays pay stub.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 10, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> Told ALL reviews must be administered this week, released in workday and acknowledged by the tm in workday.  Increase will show on this Fridays pay stub.


I don’t acknowledge ones I don’t agree with. (I know it doesn’t change anything but I do it on principle lol)


----------



## Anelmi (May 10, 2021)

Or next weeks...depending on your district.


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 10, 2021)

I was given my review a couple weeks ago but it's no in Workday yet (though I acknowledged the conversation). Weird how it takes so long, but I guess it does at my day job, too, for some reason. Workday is weird?


----------



## MimiK (May 14, 2021)

😤


----------



## Noiinteam (May 14, 2021)

DEO  4% I'll take that


----------



## Anelmi (May 14, 2021)

^^ Same.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (May 14, 2021)

Just curious, what happens if your store doesn't submit any reviews to corporate?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 14, 2021)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Just curious, what happens if your store doesn't submit any reviews to corporate?


They have, even if they haven’t given them to you. You’ll see some sort of raise on your next paycheck


----------



## dailypush (May 17, 2021)

This year really sucked. Nobody in my department was given a review, but our ETL wanted us to go on the computer and acknowledge it as if we did. Nobody got over a 30 cent raise, after a year of increased work load and insufficient staffing; not to mention the added stress of the pandemic.


----------



## Rarejem (May 17, 2021)

dailypush said:


> This year really sucked. Nobody in my department was given a review, but our ETL wanted us to go on the computer and acknowledge it as if we did. Nobody got over a 30 cent raise, after a year of increased work load and insufficient staffing; not to mention the added stress of the pandemic.


Well, that's not an ethics problem, is it?


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 17, 2021)

dailypush said:


> This year really sucked. Nobody in my department was given a review, but our ETL wanted us to go on the computer and acknowledge it as if we did. Nobody got over a 30 cent raise, after a year of increased work load and insufficient staffing; not to mention the added stress of the pandemic.


I wouldn’t have acknowledged a non-existent review.


----------



## Bufferine (May 18, 2021)

What if the TL does not meet the deadline today to give a TM a review. I asked and they said TL has today. Well TL isn’t here and no one else seems worried about it. Will I still get my raise?


----------



## NightHuntress (May 18, 2021)

Bufferine said:


> What if the TL does not meet the deadline today to give a TM a review. I asked and they said TL has today. Well TL isn’t here and no one else seems worried about it. Will I still get my raise?


Your raise would have already been put in the system. I’m guessing if they had today to give it to you then it should be on this weeks check. Any other lead could still read off the review to you. But if not all you’re missing is the verbal part telling you what you did good and what to improve on and the speech from Target about GUEST and safety being the focus right now. If you don’t receive it today just pull up your paycheck tomorrow online and see what your new pay is, figure the percentage of raise and now you’ll know what score you got.


----------

